# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  تعالوا شوفوا القمر ليلة تمامه - مفاجأة

## osha

طبعا ممكن تفتكروا اني جايبةصورة للقمر ليلة 14 منه !!!
لاااااااااااا
دا أحلى بكتير 
دا ولا فخر 
القط بتاعي 
لما اتبنيته كان اسمه كيرلي - وبعدين بقى نيمو وأخيرا اسمه توت

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الله عليكى ياوشا اول صوره انا فتحتها قولت فين القمر ده دا اسد لكن لما شوفت باقى الصور حبيت القطقوط بتاعك خصوصا وهوا نايم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهوا ماسك اللعبه الزرقه بتاعتو حقيقى تحفه 
والله من زمان انا بفكر اجيب قطه  بس حقيقى خايف اجبها واتعلق بيها جدا لدرجه ان لو جرالها حاجه ممكن يجرالى انا حاجه ههههههههههههههه ماتفهميش بقى ده هبل ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه على العموم تسلمى على الصور 
انا شلتو عندى القطوط ده

----------


## osha

شفت يا احمد جميل ازاي!!!!
على فكرة اللي انت حاسس بيه مش هبل - دي مشكلة 
انالما قررت اسيب قطتي في مصر كنت باتقطع - بس المشكلة ان السفر لغاية هنا كان فوق 17 ساعة ما بين طيران وترانزيت - والدكتور في مصر قالي انه يقدر يديها مهدئ 12 ساعة بس - طبعا مشكلة لانها كانت حتتوتر وممكن تأذي نفسها - ولعلمك انا كنت عاملةترتيباتي عشان تيجي معايا 
الارتباط بالحيوان مش سهل خالص ومؤلم جدا 
بس المشكلة اني ماقدرش اعيش من غير حاجة بتنونو في البيت

----------


## sea_wolf

الله  
بصراحة صور ورعه  وقطط جميله اوى عيون زرقاء ...........واو اوعا وشك 
جمال اوى ورش\وشين طحن 
كمان وهما نايميين 
الله عليهم 
ربنا يخلهملك يا رب

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ممكن سؤال بعد اذنكم

انا مش شايفة اي قط ليه

----------


## sea_wolf

لانك وردة ............
ويمكن بتخافى من القطط

----------


## osha

> الله 
> بصراحة صور ورعه وقطط جميله اوى عيون زرقاء ...........واو اوعا وشك 
> جمال اوى ورش\وشين طحن 
> كمان وهما نايميين 
> الله عليهم 
> ربنا يخلهملك يا رب


هو قط واحد مافيش غيره 
ادعي لي اقنع جوزي نتبنى واحد كمان - قطة بقى 
ويعيشوا في تبات ونبات ويتجوزوا قطاقيط وقطيطات 
شكرا يا محمد على المرور

----------


## osha

> ممكن سؤال بعد اذنكم
> 
> انا مش شايفة اي قط ليه


هي الروابط مش شغالة عندك يا وردة?

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ابدا

 ومفيش علامة ولا اشارة انه في رابط او انه كان في صورة

وانا افتكرت انه المسالة مجرد تريقة وانه مفيش صور من اصله بموضوعك

----------


## osha

لا يا ستي مش تريقة والله 
غريبة جدا ان مافيش روابط ظاهرة عندك

----------


## وردة فلسطين

انا الخسرانه

مع اني مبحش القطط وبخاف منهم موت

بس كنت حابة اشوف بسبوسة اوشا

يلا خيرها بغيرها

----------


## mshmsh73

*الله يا اوشا حلو قوى انا بحب القطط قوى وكان نفسى اربى واحد بس مش ينفع للأسف
دا انا مرة لما رحت فتح الله كان فى 3 قطط فظاع مش ممكن وحسيت ان واحدة منهم تفاعلت معايا وكان نفسى والله اشتريها بس يالا بأة مفيش نصيب*

----------


## بهجه

حلو القطقوط توت

وفعلا يااوشاااا 

لما تتعودي على الحيوان بيبقى شعور صعب انك تفارقيه

لاني انا دالوقت لما اتخيل اني اخذ قطتي لجمعية الرفق بالحيوان
احس انه شعور صعب اني اسيبها هناااك بعد ما تعودنا عليها وهي كمان تعودت علينا

اصلهااا دلوعه خخخخخخ

وبتخاااف من الكل الا انا والعيال 
حتى ماما بتقول ان قطتي دلوعه 
لانها احيانا بتعمل حركات كلها دلع بدلع
تحياتي لك يا اوشششششااااااااااا

----------


## حنـــــان

لما شفت الصور جاه في بالي

القرد في عين أمه... 

وبعديها على طول جاه في بالي

خنفسا شافت ولادها عالحيط...

مش عارفة ليه والله وأنا زي مانتي عارفة كلي براءة يا توتا!  ::  







 ::

----------


## saladino

والله توقعت انها قطط
مش قمر هههههه القطط جننت ياأوشا

----------


## osha

> *الله يا اوشا حلو قوى انا بحب القطط قوى وكان نفسى اربى واحد بس مش ينفع للأسف*
> *دا انا مرة لما رحت فتح الله كان فى 3 قطط فظاع مش ممكن وحسيت ان واحدة منهم تفاعلت معايا وكان نفسى والله اشتريها بس يالا بأة مفيش نصيب*


ليه يا مشمش ماينفعش 
طالما قطة وبتنونو يبقى لازم ينفع وينفع 
دا ادمان يا بنتي 
شكرا يا مشموشة علىالمرور

----------


## وردة فلسطين

اوشا

كلهم بشوفو القطط الا انا ليه

ليه معنديش الرابط

ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## حنـــــان

ولا تزعلي يا ورده اهم شغالين كده؟ اضغطي عليهم عشان تكبريهم

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ربنا يخليك يا حنان يا حنونة

تصوري 

الكل بحمد بالقط ده وانا بقرا ردود ومتغاظة

مش شايفة شي عندي( نفسي اعرف ليه)

تسلمي يا قمر 
ربنا يخليك

----------


## حنـــــان

العفو ولا يهمك أنا برضو مايرضينيش ماتشوفيش الصور الأمورة دي!  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ادى ياجماعه صور قطوطه اوشا الغاليه اهى نزلتهالكو من غير روابط علشان خاطر روزالين الى عماله تلعب ومش عارف تفتح الرابط هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

معلش يانونا انا اسف مكنتش اعرف انك سبقتينى بموضوع الروابط ده على العموم شكرا جزيلا ليكى 
مع احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## osha

> حلو القطقوط توت
> 
> 
> وفعلا يااوشاااا 
> 
> لما تتعودي على الحيوان بيبقى شعور صعب انك تفارقيه
> 
> لاني انا دالوقت لما اتخيل اني اخذ قطتي لجمعية الرفق بالحيوان
> احس انه شعور صعب اني اسيبها هناااك بعد ما تعودنا عليها وهي كمان تعودت علينا
> ...


عارفةيا بهجة والله كنت باتقطع لما سبت قطتي في مصر -لكن كان غصب عني 
بس ايه رايك في القمر دا 
عارفة لما رحت المستشفي النهارده عشان اطعمه الراجل وقف يقول لي كبر قوي عن آخر مرة شفته - بقيت في سري مرعوبة احسن يلطشه عين - الغريبةانه قالها 3 مرات ...

هاتي صور لقطتك عشان اضمها لمجموعةالقطاقيط عندي

----------


## osha

منور يا صلادينو 
ايوه انا باحب القطط ومجنونة بيهم 
على فكرة بنتي مسمياك عمو صلادينو

----------


## osha

احمد زيزو
(بين قوسين - لسه الدنيا بخير)
شكرا واكيد انت حطيت الصور عشان وردة اولا وعشان طبعا وقعت في غرام قطقط العسل من أول نظرة - انا عارفة

----------


## osha

روزالييييييييييييييين
(بين قوسين - وردة فلسطين)
لسه ماسمعتش رأيك في آخر العنقود بتاعي!!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> احمد زيزو
> (بين قوسين - لسه الدنيا بخير)
> شكرا واكيد انت حطيت الصور عشان وردة اولا وعشان طبعا وقعت في غرام قطقط العسل من أول نظرة - انا عارفة


اكيد يا أوش أوش ( بين قوسين الغاليه دائما ) 
وانا اقدر بردو انى ماحبش الجمال ده خصوصا بسم الله مشاء الله عله وهوا نايم وماسك اللعبه 
 وانت كفايه تقولى بسم الله ماشاء الله فى عن الدكتور باذن الله ربنا هيحفظو من الحسد

----------


## osha

توتا العزيزة

(بين قوسين نونا)

اولا شكرا على مرورك - وبعدين انت عارفةرأيي طالما حاجة بتقول نونو - تبقى قمر في عين الخنفسة امها!!!

ثانيا 

شكرا على الصور ومش عارفةانت نزلتيها كده ازاي بس تشكر برضه يا عسل!!

----------


## نوسة

جميلة جميلة جدا قطتك يا اوشا انا كنت فكراهم 4 قطط بس اجمل من الجمال 

ربنا يخليهولك انا مجربة تربيتهم وحبهم واللى انا احبة اوى ادلعة يا قطتتى هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى اليك

----------


## وردة فلسطين

حنان

عم احمد

شكرا ليكم على اهتمامكم 

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عـزالديـن

*الصورة الأولى كأنه ملك الغابة , أسد حكيم يمعن التفكير فى أمور الرعية   

الصورة الثانية تظهر بها برائته وجماله 

الصورة الثالثة توضح أنه قط مشاغب   

الصورة الرابعة تظهره هادئ ورومانسى   

الصورة الخامسة طبعا بعد ان تناول حاجه صفرا فى كباية   


قط جميل يا osha وإن شاء الله تسعدى به

تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## Abdou Basha

إيه ده ... ؟؟؟

نفس أعرف عملتها إزاي نونا .. وصغرت الصور كدا وخلتها بالضغط ..؟؟؟

حلو القط توت يا أوشا ... شكله غلبان... ومش بيعمل مشاكل..

المهم محمد ميكونش هو اللي بيعمل مشاكل معاه ..؟!

ربنا يوفقك ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حنان





> عم احمد
> 
> شكرا ليكم على اهتمامكم 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا



عارفه ياروزالين  اول مره احس انى ببيع فجل وراور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه عم احمد 
هههههههههههههههههههه تسلمى ياغليا انتى تامرى بس واحنا علينا التنفيذ انتى كان لازم تشوفى القطوطه بتاعه اوشا

----------


## osha

> *الصورة الأولى كأنه ملك الغابة , أسد حكيم يمعن التفكير فى أمور الرعية * 
> 
> *الصورة الثانية تظهر بها برائته وجماله* 
> 
> *الصورة الثالثة توضح أنه قط مشاغب * 
> 
> *الصورة الرابعة تظهره هادئ ورومانسى * 
> 
> *الصورة الخامسة طبعا بعد ان تناول حاجه صفرا فى كباية * 
> ...


حلو اوي التعليق على الأنباء دا يا عز الدين 
هو مشاغب جدا بس رومانسي جدا جدا - يفضل يتمسح وينونو عشان تكلمه 
بس حكايةحاجة صفراء دي هي اللي في الجون 
شكرا يا عز علىالمرور

----------


## osha

> إيه ده ... ؟؟؟
> 
> نفس أعرف عملتها إزاي نونا .. وصغرت الصور كدا وخلتها بالضغط ..؟؟؟
> 
> حلو القط توت يا أوشا ... شكله غلبان... ومش بيعمل مشاكل..
> 
> المهم محمد ميكونش هو اللي بيعمل مشاكل معاه ..؟!
> 
> ربنا يوفقك ..


مين اللي غلبان دا يا عبد الرحمن - دا متشرد وباقص له أظافره منعا للحوادث 
اما محمد فلا يقل عنه - هم الاتنين دوا بعض
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> احس انى ببيع فجل وراور





كده بتوع الفجل يزعلواااااا
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

المفروض بقى تحطي صورة لما كبر ولا ايه؟

----------

